# TP Link modem advice****MOST URGENT****



## billubakra (Mar 22, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I accidentally spilled Limca on my TP Link modem  What an idiot I am. Can you please suggest a good modem by TP Link? The budget is 1500/- Also is it true that more antennas truly extend the range of the wifi signals? I was planning to build a gaming pc and modem, ups, speakers etc. were not on the purchase list but all of them are giving up day by day 

P.S. check the attached photo only the first three lights of the modem glows. Nothing happens when we press the reset button. Pressed it for like 60 seconds. Is there any way that I can rectify this till the time I order a new one?


*i68.tinypic.com/2gwxhk2.jpg

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2017)

Does lan works?can you open its settings page(192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1)?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Does lan works?can you open its settings page(192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1)?



Well the lan light brightens up when I connect a lan and that's about it. Can't open the router's admin page. The soft drink was on the chip or whatever it is, I cleaned it with a cloth but the result was the same-
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing &amp; Video Hostin

Can it be rectified?

If not then please suggest a TP-Link modem, budget 1500/- If it has the below two features in this range then great-
1. Blocking of total internet connection of lan connected and wifi connected devices via MAC address.
2. Controlling the bandwidth, it is called QoS feature as per this thread-
*forum.digit.in/software-q/197264-manage-internet-connections-through-modem-5.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2017)

You can buy the same model again(W8968 I am assuming based on design in pics).


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can buy the same model again(W8968 I am assuming based on design in pics).



So, it is trash now, eh? The model is TD-W8951ND and I think that it has been discontinued. Is there any good model which fulfills both the requirements that I have stated above? [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
Reddy Ji, please suggest from which site should get a new one and which one?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2017)

TP-Link W8968 has all the features of 8951 plus 3g usb modem support(check tp-link site for supported models,many are supported),EWAN port(can be used for cable broadband connections like sifi,hathway etc) & usb storage/printer support(access pen drive/portable hdd/printer connected to modem by any connected device).


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> TP-Link W8968 has all the features of 8951 plus 3g usb modem support(check tp-link site for supported models,many are supported),EWAN port(can be used for cable broadband connections like sifi,hathway etc) & usb storage/printer support(access pen drive/portable hdd/printer connected to modem by any connected device).


Thanks dear. Will check it later. Does it support limiting bandwidth to connected devices?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes,along with MAC filtering.Also QoS(quality of service,means prioritize certain traffic over another.e.g.if skype call is going on then give priority to it over torrent so torrent speed may fluctuate) feature is different from bandwidth control feature,almost all modems/routers have QoS but not bandwidth control which is more commonly found in routers(W8968 has it as it is both modem+router device with its EWAN feature).


----------



## patkim (Mar 23, 2017)

Water and sugar would have already done the damage...still if you want to give it a try...try cleaning it using IPA (Iso Propyl Alcohol) cleaner.
IPA cleaners are usually available for 60 - 80 Rs a bottle in local electronics markets.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks. I will check the same and get back to you.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,along with MAC filtering.Also QoS(quality of service,means prioritize certain traffic over another.e.g.if skype call is going on then give priority to it over torrent so torrent speed may fluctuate) feature is different from bandwidth control feature,almost all modems/routers have QoS but not bandwidth control which is more commonly found in routers(W8968 has it as it is both modem+router device with its EWAN feature).


Thanks I will check the same and get back to you.


patkim said:


> Water and sugar would have already done the damage...still if you want to give it a try...try cleaning it using IPA (Iso Propyl Alcohol) cleaner.
> IPA cleaners are usually available for 60 - 80 Rs a bottle in local electronics markets.


Thanks for replying. Is there any brand name of the same? I just came back from some computer shop and the guy over there said the screen cleaner solutions/Colin etc are like ipa's. They had no idea what IPA stands for BTW.


----------



## patkim (Mar 23, 2017)

Colin is not IPA It can have water base in it! If you spray Colin on electronic circuits they will be gone in no time. Colin is only for glass & such surface. 
The IPA cleaner  one I usually pick from local electronics market does not have any brand name as such. However it should come with IPA written clearly on it. I have even cleaned my mobo, CPU fan with it safely. The dust and residue dissolves in it in no time.

Some sellers on Amazon claim to have good quality IPA cleaner with them for sale. You can check out those also. It's anyways good to have one. It comes in handy when we open the cabinet of our PC and find layers of dust on components.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 24, 2017)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
People are saying in the comments to buy v4 of this router. How to identify which version we are ordering?
TP-Link TD-W8968 N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Router (White) - Buy TP-Link TD-W8968 N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Router (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i

It was available for Rs. 1700 under lightening deals, I wasted time to check about the hardware version and now the price has changed 

- - - Updated - - -



patkim said:


> Colin is not IPA It can have water base in it! If you spray Colin on electronic circuits they will be gone in no time. Colin is only for glass & such surface.
> The IPA cleaner  one I usually pick from local electronics market does not have any brand name as such. However it should come with IPA written clearly on it. I have even cleaned my mobo, CPU fan with it safely. The dust and residue dissolves in it in no time.
> 
> Some sellers on Amazon claim to have good quality IPA cleaner with them for sale. You can check out those also. It's anyways good to have one. It comes in handy when we open the cabinet of our PC and find layers of dust on components.



Dear is this fine-
ELECTRO SAN Iso Propyl Alcohol to Sanitize and Service Electronics MOBILE | LCD | LAPTOP (200ml): Amazon.in: Health &amp; Personal Car

Can I clean it with the wet cloth/pad that comes with the glassguards? I bet it has alcohol. Iso or not IDK.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2017)

It is written there in product details.


> All-in-One Device: ADSL2+ Modem, NAT Router, Switch and Wireless N Access Point
> 24GHz, IEEE802.11b/g/n, up to 300Mbps data transfer rates and and *version is 4*


Usually when cloudtail is the seller,which is Amazon's own selling platform,one can expect latest version after few weeks/months of global launch.

P.S. cleaning - How do I clean my computer using isopropyl alcohol? - Super Use


----------



## billubakra (Mar 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is written there in product details.
> 
> Usually when cloudtail is the seller,which is Amazon's own selling platform,one can expect latest version after few weeks/months of global launch.
> 
> P.S. cleaning - How do I clean my computer using isopropyl alcohol? - Super Use



Actually few people wrote that Cloudtail sent them older versions so that is why I asked. What is the difference between these versions? I will let you know once I receive it. 

Regarding the link, can I use glass guard cleaning alcohol pad? Thanks again.
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
Dear Sir another query, say the pen drive/hdd that we insert in the modem has viruses. It won't hurt the modem but will it mess up all connected devices or only the devices that open the same? The modem is dispatched as per Amazon I need to contact the manufacturer to find out which version is it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2017)

The version is mentioned in the sticker on the box which has model name & serial no.Pendrive viruses are usually windows based but the OS of a modem/router is linux based so such viruses won't be able to run on autostart.

No idea about glass guard cleaning alcohol pad.I am guessing all the precautions that apply to cleaning with alcohol should be also applicable to them.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> The version is mentioned in the sticker on the box which has model name & serial no.Pendrive viruses are usually windows based but the OS of a modem/router is linux based so such viruses won't be able to run on autostart.
> 
> No idea about glass guard cleaning alcohol pad.I am guessing all the precautions that apply to cleaning with alcohol should be also applicable to them.



Sir, not able to find any version number anywhere on the sticker.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/A7MG7B6.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2017)

you can also use kerosene or petrol (if available)...even the sewing machine oil will do the job.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> *i.imgur.com/A7MG7B6.jpg


Thanks, I got v4.0 only. Are you still using 841? And which image hosting site did you use?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2017)

841 pic is from a friend,i don't use it.The image hosting site is imgur.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> 841 pic is from a friend,i don't use it.The image hosting site is imgur.



How to setup the modem for SHITtel broadband? The layout/firmware is completely different than the tutorials posted online
How to configure TP Link TD-W8968 Wireless N ADSL Modem cum Router for BSNL and MTN
How to configure a TP Link wireless router with Airtel Broadband | SharPr


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2017)

Basics are same for setting any ADSL broadband connection anywhere in world.One needs to enter correct VPI & VCI value for connection type PPPoE,rest all default.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Basics are same for setting any ADSL broadband connection anywhere in world.One needs to enter correct VPI & VCI value for connection type PPPoE,rest all default.



I have done that already but in this version/firmware/setup/GUI there are options/values that needs to be entered like MUX, Encapsulation etc. IDK anything about them.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2017)

*static.tp-link.com/res/down/doc/TD-W8968(EU)_V4_UG.pdf
p17 onwards(in pdf file page number as per pdf reader is 25). Encapsulation default value & not seen MUX in manual but it should also have some default value.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> *static.tp-link.com/res/down/doc/TD-W8968(EU)_V4_UG.pdf
> p17 onwards(in pdf file page number as per pdf reader is 25). Encapsulation default value & not seen MUX in manual but it should also have some default value.



Thanks I will follow the instructions and get back to you. I will connect it via lan to a pc and via wifi to some devices, so from the first page which mode needs to be selected-
ADSL Modem Router Mode or
Wireless Router Mode ? And should I select Enable 3G as backup process in both?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2017)

ADSL for telephone line based broadband connection,wireless router for any thing else.If you have a compatible 3g modem(not all modems are compatible with W8968,check W8968 page on tplink india website for list of compatible 3g usb modems) & have enough 3g data you can enable it.That option will automatically change connection to 3g if your broadband connection stops working & will change it back when broadband connection starts working again.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> ADSL for telephone line based broadband connection,wireless router for any thing else.If you have a compatible 3g modem(not all modems are compatible with W8968,check W8968 page on tplink india website for list of compatible 3g usb modems) & have enough 3g data you can enable it.That option will automatically change connection to 3g if your broadband connection stops working & will change it back when broadband connection starts working again.



The setup has been done. Thanks lot.
Few questions-
1. Do we need to select IPv6 at the time of setup?
*oi65.tinypic.com/30hvteg.jpg

2. LLC or MUX?






    Photo not showing here, direct link- oi66.tinypic.com/4rakyf.jpg

3. What should be the wireless network key option?
*oi66.tinypic.com/zn0c1.jpg

4. Expansion of last point
*oi68.tinypic.com/2igen1k.jpg

5. Encryption type?
*oi67.tinypic.com/w0nn9j.jpg

The previous modem that I had under Lan showed various devices and their MAC's connected via lan. I used to stop internet access to those devices by MAC filtering. Same thing was for devices connected via wifi and those were shown under wireless. Under the LAN and wireless tab of this modem nothing like that sort is shown. We cannot even view devices connected via lan and  their MAC's, same goes for wireless devices. There is an option ARP binding, it shows devices connected and their MAC's but does not tell which is connected via lan or wireless.

So, how to find out which devices are connected via lan or by wireless? How to stop internet access to them via say MAC filtering?
How to limit bandwidth to certain devices, say to one device connected via lan and to one connected by wifi out of the many? Under bandwidth control page it didn't have an option to select MAC or any other mean via which we can limit bandwidth of a certain device
*oi68.tinypic.com/wbdt9k.jpg

Check page 55 of the guide that you have uploaded, say I want to give priority to torrents and normal browsing then which options should I select? Can we give priority to certain softwares like utorrent or IDK say tixati?

Lastly I connected a pendrive it is being found by most of the systems via \\192.168.1.1 but it is not being detected by a system with win xp. Is there any setting that we need to change in xp? Also instead of typing \\192.168.1.1 every time can't we open it like a normal pendrive, say we insert it in the modem and it opens like a normal pendrive?

Sorry for these tons of queries.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2017)

1.I don't know any ADSL service provider(bsnl,airtel,reliance) providing IPv6.Even if you enable IPv6,as long as ISP does not provide IPv6,it will there just for the show.
2.Default value of Encapsulation is LLC so select that.
3.always WPA2-personal
4.same as 3
5.WPA encryption always AES

P40-41 of pdf manual,Advanced  Setup--LAN--IPv4  LAN  Config,DHCP server static IP lease list.You can bind MAC id to fix IP.check if DHCP client list option is there as it also shows all connected devices.Wireless--Station info will show you all connected wireless devices.Wireless--MAC filter will let you block any wifi device based on its MAC.It is all there in manual.For bandwidth control rules,you first have to set the total download & upload speed of your net connection because without that how will router distribute it among different devices.Once you enter total download/upload values & click on save/apply,you will be able to create rules to limit bandwidth using rules list option.

p55 QoS is meant for type of traffics,like giving video/audio streaming(Skype,VOIP etc) priority over normal connections like browsing,downloading etc,it can not give priority to softwares.

Check whether win xp system can see other devices connected over wifi(say,another computer/laptop & if it is accessible). For opening pendrive you have to type the ip,you can create a shortcut for it or add the ip as bookmark in browser.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2017)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]

Thanks Sir. I will check all the points and will get back to you. Last question, I read somewhere that D-Link company either repairs or sends a new modem which comes to their service centre unlike other companies which sends customers back a refurbished modem. Any idea about the same?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2017)

No idea about that.


----------

